# Question on counterpoint competitions and entertainment during Baroque Era



## Jordan Workman (May 9, 2016)

I heard that counterpoint in its origin in Europe that Kings would call Composers to layer counterpoint in front of them in freestyle. Does anyone know about counterpoint competitions and on it being normal entertainment during the Baroque Era?


----------

